# Cpc,cpc-p (remote only)



## airart (Sep 6, 2013)

I am looking for remote or work at home positions for claims examiners, auditor, consultant, analyst, billing, coding, etc.   I am a certified professional coder and I recently received my payer certification in August this year.  I have a bachelors in HIM and I am currently working on receiving my RHIA certification soon.  Below is my resume.  Thank you!

Resume:
Ami Andrews 
609 Bent Tree Ct. 
Euless, TX 76039
E-Mail: codinggypsy@gmail.com

OJECTIVE:  

I am seeking a full-time days or part-time evenings, permanent remote or work at home position.

Current Employment History:
UTSW Medical Center of Dallas
Medical Review Analyst promoted to Account Adjuster
?€?	Reviews patient accounts for refund and credit analysis which may include: contacting insurance companies, patients and researching insurance payments to identify and correct posting errors; reviewing credit reports and age reports to identify posting problems and completing charge reversals. All payers including Medicare, Medicaid, Commercial, Managed Care, Worker?€™s Comp, International, Individual Agreements, Settlements, and Auto Liabilities.
?€?	Identify refunds to patients and insurance carriers for overpayment of duplicate payment. 
?€?	Identifies and resolves credits posted to patient accounts and corrects overpayment. 
?€?	Maintains patient account records, files and documentation.
?€?	Batches all paperwork and balances all batches. 
?€?	Transfers payments between invoices and/or accounts using a MRN (medical record number). 
?€?	Performs other adjustments or corrections to patient accounts as required. 
?€?	Posts payments to patient accounts. 
?€?	Medical Accounts Receivable type duties.
?€?	Mentor/Train co-workers on system issues and workflows.
?€?	Performs other duties as assigned.

Past Employment

JS&H Orthopedic Supply
Aetna (3 in-house and 3 remote)
Cigna (Workers Comp)
TransAmerica (Long-Term Care Individual and group policies)
Axiom

COMPUTER SKILLS: 
Microsoft Windows NT, XP, Vista, 7 and 8. Microsoft Office 95, 97, 2010, and 2013 -  including Word, Excel, Access, Power Point, and Exchange, Outlook, Macintosh, Rumba, FirstStepp, Audit Plus, RES, Macess, EZ Claim, Star Office , EPIC Hyperspace Resolute (Professional ?€“ EHR,EMPI/MPI, MRN), GroupWise, OnBase, OAS, Peoplesoft, Cerner, MediSoft and IDX.

Office Type Equipment handling experience, ie. Copier, fax, Multi-line phone systems, calculator, shredder, etc.

EDUCATION: 

AAPC ICD-10 Anatomy and Pathophysiology Course ?€“ Completed April 2013

University of Phoenix - Bachelor?€™s Degree in Healthcare Administration - Health Information Technology - Graduated December 2011 (GPA 3.68)

Axia College - Associates Degree in Healthcare Administration - Medical Records - Graduated October 2009 (GPA 3.58)

Tarrant County Community College - Advanced Coding CE

Richland High School 
Graduated - Diploma

CURRENT CERTIFICATIONS:
CPC and CPC-P 
(Member of the AAPC since 2006)

Community Service
Girl Scouts of America ?€“ Volunteer (2012)


----------

